# Bessacarr E460 versus Elddis Autoquest 120



## erikbloodaxe

For first time buyers, Anne & I are considering a pre-owned (8 months old, 1500 miles) Bessacarr E460 or a new Elddis Autoquest 120 for similar money. Does anyone have an opinion to what would be the better buy?

From this years Gold/Silver satisfaction awards Swift/Fiat scored average 83% and Explorer/Peugeot scored 86.5%.

Your comments would be welcome.


----------



## karlb

the bessacar gets my vote, it looks a nicer van and imo long term it would hold its value better.


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi,

we were looking for an upgrade to the van we have. got some good offers against an Elddis but when u look round them they are a little basic. 45 lts of water, got 65 lts in the present van and thats really not enough. It's a real downer on the Elldis vans.

They are very much last generation, look round there's plenty of vans that are a better buy.

Wilt.


----------



## Rapide561

*Vans*

Hi

Is the Elddis a brand new model, as in the latest shape and style?

My money would probably go on the nearly new Bessie.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'd agree with karlb erik.

You'll face the initial depreciation on the Elddis whereas the big hit should've been taken by the original owner of the Bessie.

I'd always worry why such a new van was back up for sale, but there can be any number of good reasons and it won't necessarily be because it's a lemon. Try and ascertain where the dealer got it and if there's a sensible sounding provenance.

HTH

SDA


----------



## SpeedyDux

Erik,

The Elddis I saw at a show recently seemed to me remarkable value for money as a new starter MH. I thought my other half was going to buy one for herself ... she loved the rear lounge! 

As has been pointed out, the van is limited in terms of fresh & used water capacity but it all depends on what use you will be making of it. As a tourer for 2 using mainly proper campsites in the UK it should be a great van for the money. One drawback I noticed was lack of external storage for the stuff you need on site but I suppose you can stow it inside if necessary. 

I don't know much about the used Bessacarr but you should find out why the previous ownership only lasted 8 months / 1500 miles. That would be a red flag for me. 

Now is a good time to buy new before all the price rises due to the Pound / Euro slide. 

Good luck anyway. 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## erikbloodaxe

*Re: Vans*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the Elddis a brand new model, as in the latest shape and style?
> 
> My money would probably go on the nearly new Bessie.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell, yes, a current brand new to order MH.

Vic & Anne


----------



## Rapide561

*Compass*

Hi

My first van was a Compass 140, so a sister to the Elddis. Everything was ok with the van, but the water capacity is limited.

Where is the used Bessie for sale? Any weblinks etc?

Russell


----------



## Hezbez

We have a 2007 Bessacarr E460 which we recently bought at just over 12 months old, 7000 miles. The previous owner had brought it in for a minor repair and decided to upgrade on the spur of the moment.

We also considered a brand new Elddis Autoquest 140 which has a similar rear lounge layout.

We decided to go for the second hand Bessie as it seemed quite a bit higher spec furnishings and fittings than the Elddis. The beds are better quality, bigger water tank, in-built microwave etc. 

Also, the 'sting' was out of the initial new price as it was second hand (although like new).

So far we have been more than satisfied with the E460. Beds are good when used as 2 singles as well as when made up to the double. I don't think you would have this option in the Autoquest 120 as the couches are shorter. You would always need to make up the double bed. You also couldn't 'stretch out' on the single couches to use them as 'day beds'.

Feel free to PM me if you want more info on the E460.

Regards
Hez


----------



## Otto-de-froste

We have the E460, and apart from a few little niggles we think it is a good van
The Elddiss range looked good, but I was swayed by Swift customer care as evident on the forums
The option of the 130 motor was also a big decider as it makes the van such a great performer, although it added to the cost

What do we like about the E460?
Build quality seems good
Refinement is better than one might expect from an entry level vehicle
Good seating area
Not a lot of rattles
Reasonable singles or great double bed

What don't we like?
Seems cold in the lounge area, even with heating on high
Not so sure the habitation door mechanism is that good
Shower/toilet isn't as versatile as it would appear - at least to our plump and unfit bodies
Switches for heater/ water heater under seating

Whatever you chose, hope you get lot's of enjoyment from it

O


----------



## erikbloodaxe

*Bessacarr v Elddis*

Thanks to everyone for your comments & Advice.

Anne & I have just got back home after our first test drive. We have given an Elddis 120 a run up the M66 and a local run around Heywood.

We both found it easy to drive but must give it 10 out of 10 for the boneshaker score. We will compare it with a 'Bessie' E460 next week.

Will keep you all informed.

Cheers

Anne & Vic


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi,

They do tend to bounce around until you get a few possessions and some water to hold them down on the road.

We nearly bought an Elddis but the half size watertank was the one thing we would have had serious doubts about. We have a 65lt tank and thats hardly adequate.

Wilt


----------



## RichardnGill

if it is a new van the ride will be very hard as it is not loaded along with the suspension being still new and stiff.

I bet the tyre pressures will be far to hard as well.

Good luck, if it was my choice I would go for the Bessie 


Richard...


----------



## erikbloodaxe

*Bessie v Elddis*

Hi All,

We have just purchased, collection tomorrow, a 2008 Swift Suntor 580 PR at a good price with all the extras included and just over 1000 mls on the clock.

Thanks for your interest.

Vic & Anne


----------



## Hezbez

Sounds good, we recently got the 580's sister, the E460. Very happy with it so far.

I wish you many happy adventures in it 

Enjoy your collection day. There's lots of threads on here giving tips to help ensure the handover goes smoothly.


----------



## erikbloodaxe

*Bought a MH at last*

We have now purchased a Swift Suntor 580 PR. See new forum entry on the Swift Forum to see how we have fared.

Thanks for all the responses.

Vic & Anne


----------



## 1CHUNKYTOM

*2008 ELDDIS AUTOQUEST 120 MPG*

Going to be looking at a MAY 2008 Elddis Autoquest 120 with 21000 Miles on the clock. Anyone know what MPG to expect from 2.2L engine. Also is it a good vehicle generally-any advice greatly appreciated. Also looking at Nu Surf Rio-again any views?
Thanks


----------



## Curtisden

*Bessacarr E460*

HI
I to was a long tern caravan owner who moved over to the dark side in 2011. Bought a Autocruise Starspirit. A Bessacarr E460 by any other name just built by swift last year till they sorted out their brands.
Great van on a Peugeot body and a few upgrades as standard.
See my post under swift MH re water tank to check.
Apart from a few problems mainly with poor fittings like a shower tray that had a hole in it we have found it the best layout for lounging in as we did in the caravan.
Length at 6.4 is about the max for not to many parking problems and we get 30 mpg on a good day.
But equal in the deal is the dealer and just how supportive he is. 
Good luck.
Peter


----------

